# Ads on the Side - Big Thumbs Down



## JLucPicard

:down::down::down::down:

Here's one big Thumbs Down to the ads running long the right side of the page. Don't care for it here, haven't cared for it on any other web site that does it.

But I don't pay the bills, so I'll have to live with it.

What do others feel?


----------



## sushikitten

What ads? I'm a TCF Club Member.


----------



## jsmeeker

don't like it either. But already mentioned it in the thread for talking about the changes to the board.


----------



## bentleyml

I think it's pretty annoying too and while TC Club membership isn't expensive, it's outside my current budget. So I'll have to deal.


----------



## JLucPicard

jenhudson said:


> What ads? I'm a TCF Club Member.


AHHH. I See. Maybe I'll just have to pony up and help start paying the bills.

I am a dues-paying-member at DBSTalk, but the price here put me off a little bit. Now they've upped the ante.

I may just have to play!


----------



## jami

I understand the need and it's not my site, but they are really obtrusive.


----------



## dimented

But I have already bought 3 things I saw in the ads.


----------



## Graymalkin

Welcome to corporate America. Pay the toll booth on your left.


----------



## JLucPicard

dimented said:


> But I have already bought 3 things I saw in the ads.


So YOU'RE the one!


----------



## pcguru83

OK, I'm pretty sure those were NOT there before I went to lunch. Am I losing my mind? Were these just added everywhere within the last hour or so? I've noticed them on the "Welcome" page, but they were never this pervasive on every single page...

Big :down::down::down: if this is the way it stays.


----------



## jsmeeker

pcguru83 said:


> OK, I'm pretty sure those were NOT there before I went to lunch. Am I losing my mind? Were these just added everywhere within the last hour or so? I've noticed them on the "Welcome" page, but they were never this pervasive on every single page...
> 
> Big :down::down::down: if this is the way it stays.


you are not losing your mind. They popped up within the past 30 minutes (or maybe even less)


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Doesn't bother me.

<shrugs>


----------



## pcguru83

jsmeeker said:


> you are not losing your mind. They popped up within the past 30 minutes (or maybe even less)


Phew. Thanks smeek.


----------



## Satchel

What ads...firefox + adblock extension = no ads.


----------



## fmowry

Well if you go into user CP and select the number of posts per page to a larger number, you can scroll down and avoid them after 4-5 posts.

Frank


----------



## jsmeeker

fmowry said:


> Well if you go into user CP and select the number of posts per page to a larger number, you can scroll down and avoid them after 4-5 posts.
> 
> Frank


it still messes up the formatting of the page. Make the viewing area for the posts really skinny. That's really my chief complaint. Not the actual ads.


----------



## MickeS

I didn't know about these. I'll have to log out and see how it looks...


----------



## bentleyml

fmowry said:


> Well if you go into user CP and select the number of posts per page to a larger number, you can scroll down and avoid them after 4-5 posts.
> 
> Frank


It's not just the ads, but the fact that the whole thing is squished now.


----------



## MickeS

I checked it out. Mildly annoying, honestly I don't know if I would have even noticed it much though. Finally a real benefit of membership.


----------



## fmowry

bentleyml said:


> It's not just the ads, but the fact that the whole thing is squished now.


I agree. But blank is less annoying.

Frank


----------



## sushikitten

MickeS said:


> I checked it out. Mildly annoying, honestly I don't know if I would have even noticed it much though. Finally a real benefit of membership.


I just checked it out as well. Maybe it wasn't too bad because I have a 19" monitor (or hell, maybe even 17"?). And the ads were pretty, too. I had no squishing effect. That said, yes. Finally a real benefit of membership.


----------



## DVDerek

Just waiting for the day when the ads are introduced in between thread posts...

I've now got AdBlock running on this site, which I previously had not. It blocks the images, but the screen real estate is still occupied. I looked at the source to see if there was a unique CSS class that I could override for this site, but unfortunately, there is not. Oh well.


----------



## Langree

jami said:


> I understand the need and it's not my site, but they are really obtrusive.


Wait til they introduce the screen crawls.


----------



## jsmeeker

when do we see ads within actual posts?

ack!!!


----------



## wouldworker

DVDerek said:


> Just waiting for the day when the ads are introduced in between thread posts...
> 
> I've now got AdBlock running on this site, which I previously had not. It blocks the images, but the screen real estate is still occupied. I looked at the source to see if there was a unique CSS class that I could override for this site, but unfortunately, there is not. Oh well.


Go to rip.mozdev.org and you can solve your remaining problem.


----------



## choccy

Satchel said:


> What ads...firefox + adblock extension = no ads.


No ads.. just lots of wasted space to the right of the browser now.


----------



## dswallow

jsmeeker said:


> when do we see ads within actual posts?
> 
> ack!!!


You mean like the ads from the Las Vegas Convention & Visitors Bureau...



> Miss me in Las Vegas? Come next time!


----------



## JoeyJoJo

This post brought to you by Ovaltine!


----------



## justen_m

jenhudson said:


> What ads? I'm a TCF Club Member.


What ads? I'm not a TCF Club Member, but I use the adblockplus firefox extension. According to its stats, it blocked 2 ads on this page.

Ooops, looks like this has been mentioned, eh? With my 22" widescreen LCD, I don't really notice the wasted screen space so much.


----------



## latrobe7

I don't mind too much; but as others have alluded to, if they get anymore in-your-face it will get annoying.


----------



## dansee

Well... there are no ads on the side if you use the mobile skin.


----------



## Martyp

bentleyml said:


> I think it's pretty annoying too and while TC Club membership isn't expensive, it's outside my current budget. So I'll have to deal.


My problem is they only take pay pal


----------



## anom

I don't see what the big deal is. I'm sure this is as far as they'll go with the ads.


__________________________________________________________________________

This post was brought to you by Vagasil: When you have that "not so fresh" feeling, visit us on the web at vagasil.com


----------



## DevdogAZ

What happens when someone posts an image that's wider than the posting area? In the past, it just stretched out everything else on the whole page, causing you to have to scroll left and right to read the posts. Perhaps we can figure out the ideal image size to just push the ads off the edge of the screen without causing the posting area to be wider than the screen size, and then make it standard that everyone posts this image in their OP when starting a thread.


----------



## choccy

wouldworker said:


> Go to rip.mozdev.org and you can solve your remaining problem.


Ah yes.. and it only took a few seconds to create this .rip, too


----------



## 5thcrewman

How do big pictures deal with the ads?









Ohhhhh.


----------



## DVDerek

wouldworker said:


> Go to rip.mozdev.org and you can solve your remaining problem.


Unless I'm missing something, not really. The box goes away, but the screen real-estate is still eaten.


----------



## Bryanmc

5thcrewman said:


> How do big pictures deal with the ads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh.


Wait, are there ads within the threads themselves?


----------



## DevdogAZ

5thcrewman said:


> How do big pictures deal with the ads?
> 
> Ohhhhh.


Exactly what I was getting at. Now it just needs to be slightly smaller to prevent us having to scroll right to read the posts.


----------



## ThePennyDropped

I also don't mind the ads, but I really hate the fact that the content is now squished up to the left two-thirds of the screen.

For those of you who have ponied up the membership fee and don't see the ads, are the messages still squished onto the left side?

--Debbie


----------



## 5thcrewman

Bryanmc said:


> Wait, are there ads within the threads themselves?


Blue Writing removes ads


----------



## Squeak

Graymalkin said:


> Welcome to corporate America. Pay the toll booth on your left.


I know...damn those people wanting to pay their own salaries and internet bills.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Bryanmc said:


> Wait, are there ads within the threads themselves?


Yes, they're off to the right, taking up about 1/4 of the screen, causing the posting area to be squished.


----------



## Jesda




----------



## Bryanmc

ThePennyDropped said:


> I also don't mind the ads, but I really hate the fact that the content is now squished up to the left two-thirds of the screen.
> 
> For those of you who have ponied up the membership fee and don't see the ads, are the messages still squished onto the left side?
> 
> --Debbie


I don't see any ads within the threads, and there's no squeezing. The thread looks totally normal.


----------



## dthmj

I can live with the ads to the right. I would HATE ads between the posts...


----------



## Ingersoll

Satchel said:


> What ads...firefox + adblock extension = no ads.


+1 and I hadn't even noticed them to block them until I saw this thread.


----------



## heySkippy

I think they're a disaster. One image (and not really a huge image) in this thread and the page is too wide to read without scrolling side to side.

:down:


----------



## Savafan1

wouldworker said:


> Go to rip.mozdev.org and you can solve your remaining problem.


I think I'll be using that one on some other sites too. Thanks for pointing it out. :up:


----------



## dswallow

macquariumguy said:


> I think they're a disaster. One image (and not really a huge image) in this thread and the page is too wide to read without scrolling side to side.
> 
> :down:


Really? As a member the post with the too-wide image is the only post exceeding the width; all others are sized properly.


----------



## DevdogAZ

macquariumguy said:


> I think they're a disaster. One image (and not really a huge image) in this thread and the page is too wide to read without scrolling side to side.
> 
> :down:


But that's the way the forum has always dealt with large images, so it has nothing do do with the ads (except that the image was placed there simply to see what it would do to the ads).


----------



## wouldworker

DVDerek said:


> Unless I'm missing something, not really. The box goes away, but the screen real-estate is still eaten.


See Choccy's post here. You probably missed one of the invisible ones.


----------



## choccy

dswallow said:


> Really? As a member the post with the too-wide image is the only post exceeding the width; all others are sized properly.


Club members aren't seeing the ads.


----------



## Steavis

ThePennyDropped said:


> I also don't mind the ads, but I really hate the fact that the content is now squished up to the left two-thirds of the screen.
> 
> For those of you who have ponied up the membership fee and don't see the ads, are the messages still squished onto the left side?
> 
> --Debbie


No, and that's why I just ponied up.

That, and the fact that I've been running AdBlock for quite a while now, and I decided it was time that I stop freeloading from this site.


----------



## DevdogAZ

choccy said:


> Ah yes.. and it only took a few seconds to create this .rip, too


So what do I do with this? Where do I insert this code?


----------



## faerie

Big thumbs down from me. Adblock to the rescue!


----------



## wouldworker

You all might want to stop telling them that you're blocking the ads. It's kinda why they bought the place.


----------



## choccy

DevdogAZ said:


> So what do I do with this? Where do I insert this code?


Rename the file from .txt to .rip first.

Under RIP Options, Import RIP.


----------



## laria

Bryanmc said:


> I don't see any ads within the threads, and there's no squeezing. The thread looks totally normal.


Because you're a club member.


----------



## DevdogAZ

dswallow said:


> Really? As a member the post with the too-wide image is the only post exceeding the width; all others are sized properly.


Really? All the posts aren't the same width as the widest post on the page (the one with the image)? I wonder if that's a TC Club Member thing, or a setting you have on your browser. My guess is the latter.


----------



## allan

So far, the ads don't bother me. They're off to the side, not in my face, and I haven't had to scroll to see anything important.


----------



## JayDog

wouldworker said:


> You all might want to stop telling them that you're blocking the ads. It's kinda why they bought the place.


whether it is or isn't... doesn't matter. The ability to block ads is a choice each of us has... and they should know that.


----------



## heySkippy

dswallow said:


> Really? As a member the post with the too-wide image is the only post exceeding the width; all others are sized properly.


This is a shrunk version of what I see on a 1280 wide monitor with the browser widow stretched almost full width. Note the horizontal scroll bar.


----------



## MickeS

dthmj said:


> I can live with the ads to the right. I would HATE ads between the posts...


I would prefer ads between posts.


----------



## jsmeeker

dswallow said:


> You mean like the ads from the Las Vegas Convention & Visitors Bureau...


lol

No..

I mean actual real ads where TCF gets money for them


----------



## DevdogAZ

choccy said:


> Rename the file from .txt to .rip first.
> 
> Under RIP Options, Import RIP.


OK, I renamed the file, but now I have no idea where RIP Options is. I'm using FF 2.0.0.6. Is this for a different browser?


----------



## MickeS

macquariumguy said:


> This is a shrunk version of what I see on a 1280 wide monitor with the browser widow stretched almost full width.


That poor browser widow.  

That's the same that's always happened when someone posted a wide image, it's just that it'll happen on a slightly less wide image now.


----------



## dansee

DevdogAZ said:


> OK, I renamed the file, but now I have no idea where RIP Options is. I'm using FF 2.0.0.6. Is this for a different browser?


Congratulations... choccy has now just stolen all your private information.


----------



## modnar

jami said:


> I understand the need and it's not my site, but they are really obtrusive.


Well said. I agree.


----------



## heySkippy

DevdogAZ said:


> But that's the way the forum has always dealt with large images, so it has nothing do do with the ads (except that the image was placed there simply to see what it would do to the ads).


Except the advert adds to the width of the page. So while the image by itself didn't cause the page to be too wide, the image plus the ad box did.


----------



## nyny523

Martyp said:


> My problem is they only take pay pal


Not true.

They take Credit Cards as well.


----------



## Enrique

choccy said:


> Rename the file from .txt to .rip first.
> 
> Under RIP Options, Import RIP.


I did that but it is still not showing up as a .rip file.

ETA:Never mind I got it.

Thanks choccy


----------



## mrmike

The only real issue I have is that they load late, so the page layout is fine, I start reading, and then it re-does the layout skinnier and messes up my position on the page.


----------



## KRS

jsmeeker said:


> it still messes up the formatting of the page. Make the viewing area for the posts really skinny. That's really my chief complaint. Not the actual ads.


I agree - ads on the top of the screen (like on this "Reply to Quote" page) are far less annoying.

I tried to find a favorite Simpsons quote - a future Homer says that there will be ads in the sky and in your dreams.


----------



## faerie

wouldworker said:


> You all might want to stop telling them that you're blocking the ads. It's kinda why they bought the place.


Huh? How does one thing effect another? 

Put ads that make it more frustrating to view the pages and read things and I'm going to decide that it's time to use ad blocking.


----------



## TiVo'Brien

Another vote for annoying. :down:

Ads I don't mind, squished screen I do mind. :down:


----------



## jsmeeker

Bryanmc said:


> I don't see any ads within the threads, and there's no squeezing. The thread looks totally normal.


that's cause you are a TC Clubber.


----------



## DevdogAZ

macquariumguy said:


> Except the advert adds to the width of the page. So while the image by itself didn't cause the page to be too wide, the image plus the ad box did.


But that was my point in my first post in this thread (just above 5thcrewman's image). If we figure out what the ideal image size is, we can push the ads off the screen without causing any of the content to go off the edge. Thus, while there would be a L/R scrollbar at the bottom, there wouldn't be anything to scroll to except the ads.

Once we figure out that ideal image width, we just create a skinny horizontal image that everyone automatically puts in their OP when starting a thread.


----------



## tem

I think the whole "TCF Club" things is ridiculous now that the site has been sold and has gone "corporate". The point of it, I believe, was the help Bott pay the bills and that's obviously not relevant anymore. Now it's used as some gimmick to eliminate ads, which I can do with adblock anyhow.


----------



## MickeS

jsmeeker said:


> that's cause you are a TC Clubber.


Which is the point he was making.


----------



## MickeS

tem said:


> I think the whole "TCF Club" things is ridiculous now that the site has been sold and has gone "corporate". The point of it, I believe, was the help Bott pay the bills and that's obviously not relevant anymore. Now it's used as some gimmick to eliminate ads, which I can do with adblock anyhow.


So don't join.


----------



## choccy

Enrique said:


> I did that but it is still not showing up as a .rip file.


You need to un-hide file extensions to change the extension of a file, and vb won't let me upload a .rip file.

OK try downloading this file instead. Right-click save to disk, then import.


----------



## tem

MickeS said:


> So don't join.


I won't !


----------



## TreborPugly

Adds between the posts, every 5 or 10 posts, would be less annoying than the side-bar ads. The squished posting area is the main problem here. If every 5 posts there was an add that took up the same space as a normal post, it would be no big deal.


----------



## MickeS

tem said:


> I won't !


Well, good!


----------



## TiMo Tim

Yet another reason to use the Mobile TC skin.

Now, about this yellow star on my main menu... slippery slope! slippery slope!


----------



## modnar

tem said:


> I think the whole "TCF Club" things is ridiculous now that the site has been sold and has gone "corporate". The point of it, I believe, was the help Bott pay the bills and that's obviously not relevant anymore. Now it's used as some gimmick to eliminate ads, which I can do with adblock anyhow.


Yeah, and the idea that joining the club helps "support the community" (or something like that) as stated by the new owners really doesn't apply since it's now corporate.


----------



## wouldworker

faerie said:


> Huh? How does one thing effect another?


They bought this website to make money. They make money by placing ads on the pages. If you block them you are now a freeloader. Once there are enough freeloaders that the site doesn't make money, why would they keep it running?

Some of you seem to think this site exists because of you. It exists because of the advertisers. You're just prey they lure by providing you a place to post.


----------



## choccy

DevdogAZ said:


> OK, I renamed the file, but now I have no idea where RIP Options is. I'm using FF 2.0.0.6. Is this for a different browser?


For me it's at the bottom of the Tools menu (with 2.0.0.9) ... did you restart your browser?


----------



## choccy

wouldworker said:


> They bought this website to make money. They make money by placing ads on the pages. If you block them you are now a freeloader. Once there are enough freeloaders that the site doesn't make money, why would they keep it running?
> 
> Some of you seem to think this site exists because of you. It exists because of the advertisers. You're just prey they lure by providing you a place to post.


It's actually both - the site can be full of ads, but if there's no-one here to read them, what's the point?

You have to keep both sides of the equation happy. Many people are happy with banners, and even side bars in some places.. but not in every single thread.


----------



## Bryanmc

jsmeeker said:


> that's cause you are a TC Clubber.


Captain Obvious to the rescue!


----------



## heySkippy

I've never been one to block ads, but I am definitely reconsidering. This implementation is one of the most obnoxious I've ever seen.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Test

Edit: That seems to work.

Edit 2: Made the image less noticeable.


----------



## Drewster

Actually, I don't mind it so much. It makes a nice frame to the content, and helps keep the line length short for easy reading.

(Although it'll suck donkey testicles on my laptop.)


----------



## ab3tx

wouldworker said:


> They bought this website to make money. They make money by placing ads on the pages. If you block them you are now a freeloader. Once there are enough freeloaders that the site doesn't make money, why would they keep it running?
> 
> Some of you seem to think this site exists because of you. It exists because of the advertisers. You're just prey they lure by providing you a place to post.


I won't speak for others, but I'm good with that. (Shutting it down or changing the forum structure, if little ol' me doesn't view or click on enough ads.) That is their right, and in fact obligation, to do so to protect their ownership interests.

I enjoy lurking and occasionally posting, and am thankful for them providing the platform to me. If screwing up the viewing by putting ads down the side of the page is their choice to pay the bills, then it becomes my choice to view them or not. If 'or not' has consequences, then so be it, but I'm not willing to accept "pay up or view the ads" as an option. I should add that I am cool with the banner ads, and don't mind their unobtrusive existence.


----------



## JayDog

DevdogAZ said:


> Test


seems like things are being revised as we complain. Now your image scrunch you user info on the left side., but not the ad. 

Maybe we should stop complaining so they stop revising it to make it worse for us.


----------



## DevdogAZ

TreborPugly said:


> Adds between the posts, every 5 or 10 posts, would be less annoying than the side-bar ads. The squished posting area is the main problem here. If every 5 posts there was an add that took up the same space as a normal post, it would be no big deal.


I agree. That would be much less annoying.


----------



## FourOhFour

DVDerek said:


> Just waiting for the day when the ads are introduced in between thread posts...
> 
> I've now got AdBlock running on this site, which I previously had not. It blocks the images, but the screen real estate is still occupied. I looked at the source to see if there was a unique CSS class that I could override for this site, but unfortunately, there is not. Oh well.


There are selectors in CSS other than class and ID. The attribute selectors are particularly useful. For example, you can do great things such as a[href$=".pdf']:before { content: "[PDF]"; }... ;-)


----------



## uncdrew

Anyone know where I might find a Holiday Gift Guide?

Or maybe some TechLore?


----------



## DevdogAZ

JayDog said:


> seems like things are being revised as we complain. Now your image scrunch you user info on the left side., but not the ad.
> 
> Maybe we should stop complaining so they stop revising it to make it worse for us.


For me it stretched out the right side of all the posts right to the edge of my screen, exactly as I intended. Yes, it also scrunched the user info a little, but that's no big deal.


----------



## tem

JayDog said:


> seems like things are being revised as we complain. Now your image scrunch you user info on the left side., but not the ad.


wow talk about a steaming load of crap.


----------



## faerie

wouldworker said:


> They bought this website to make money. They make money by placing ads on the pages. If you block them you are now a freeloader. Once there are enough freeloaders that the site doesn't make money, why would they keep it running?
> 
> Some of you seem to think this site exists because of you. It exists because of the advertisers. You're just prey they lure by providing you a place to post.


I consider these new ads to be obnoxious. Placing ads on the site is one thing, but place them so it interrupts my enjoyment of the site is another. My change is a reaction to their change. I didn't have a problem with the prior ads, I clicked them, I checked out the sponsors when I was checking out a Tivo related purchase.

At one point, the site DID exist for the community, at least in part. We were asked to chip in for things in order to "support the community". That's now changed.


----------



## DevdogAZ




----------



## Langree

tem said:


> I think the whole "TCF Club" things is ridiculous now that the site has been sold and has gone "corporate". The point of it, I believe, was the help Bott pay the bills and that's obviously not relevant anymore. Now it's used as some gimmick to eliminate ads, which I can do with adblock anyhow.


A lot of sites do that, quite a few of the gamer sites I go to have done it for years.


----------



## DougF

DreadPirateRob said:


> Doesn't bother me.
> 
> <shrugs>


Same here.


----------



## MickeS

uncdrew said:


> Anyone know where I might find a Holiday Gift Guide?
> 
> Or maybe some TechLore?


Sorry, can't help you out. Maybe one of the non-TC Club Members can chime in?


----------



## TiVo'Brien

Actually, at $30/year, club membership isn't that bad considering how much we all get out of the site.


----------



## JayDog

TiVo'Brien said:


> Actually, at $30/year, club membership isn't that bad considering how much we all get out of the site.


Act now and get two years for $50!


----------



## DevdogAZ

Here's my new image. Feel free to use it on other posts as you see fit. The URL is: http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/8657/adpushprotestpl3.png


----------



## JayDog

DevdogAZ said:


> Here's my new image. Feel free to use it on other posts as you see fit. The URL is: http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/1606/adpushprotestdv8.png


LOL.

This does nothing for me... or anyone who sets their window wider to begin with.


----------



## choccy

Yeah sorry.. not wide enough. I think I'll stick with the RIP solution


----------



## DVDerek

wouldworker said:


> They bought this website to make money. They make money by placing ads on the pages. If you block them you are now a freeloader. Once there are enough freeloaders that the site doesn't make money, why would they keep it running?
> 
> Some of you seem to think this site exists because of you. It exists because of the advertisers. You're just prey they lure by providing you a place to post.


No. This site does exist because of us. I mean, I don't mean to be all self-important or anything, but the site thrives BECAUSE of it's community. The community came first, the corporation came 2nd. If the corporation can't keep the community happy, the community will up and move. That's all there is to it.


----------



## 5thcrewman

So what happens if someone posts a Leah Remini picture?


----------



## timckelley

The ads may be slightly annoying, but not $30 / year (TCF Club membership) worth of annoying.


----------



## DevdogAZ

JayDog said:


> LOL.
> 
> This does nothing for me... or anyone who sets their window wider to begin with.


Mine's maximized, so it's as wide as it will go, and it works perfectly for me. Perhaps it has to do with each person's screen resolution. Mine's set at 1024 x 768, so yours must be set wider.


----------



## sushikitten

TiVo'Brien said:


> Actually, at $30/year, club membership isn't that bad considering how much we all get out of the site.


Exactly. That's one decent meal out. If you don't get one good meal's worth of enjoyment/help/soak/umf from the site over a year, quitcher*****in and move on (or deal with the ads how you see fit).


----------



## choccy

timckelley said:


> The ads may be slightly annoying, but not $30 / year (TCF Clubmembership) worth of annoying.


If you say it like that, they'll just keep making them even more annoying until that $30/year starts to look attractive 



5thcrewman said:


> So what happens if someone posts a Leah Remini picture?


Speaking of unattractive and annoying...

*ducks*


----------



## Marco

Satchel said:


> What ads...firefox + adblock extension = no ads.


Thank you! :up:


----------



## uncdrew

DVDerek said:


> No. This site does exist because of us. I mean, I don't mean to be all self-important or anything, but the site thrives BECAUSE of it's community. The community came first, the corporation came 2nd. If the corporation can't keep the community happy, the community will up and move. That's all there is to it.


Yeah, it's the never-ending cycle.

Customer base gets big and enjoys product. Company tries to milk more money out of it. If that results in bad things, customers churn. Company then realizes they need to focus on customers. Circle of life complete.


----------



## DevdogAZ

choccy said:


> Yeah sorry.. not wide enough. I think I'll stick with the RIP solution


I looked into that, but couldn't find anywhere to Import RIP. I looked at the bottom of Tools and only see Options and didn't see anything in any of those areas that had anything do do with Import or RIP.


----------



## Bob_Newhart

I was hoping there would be ads on both sides and top and bottom where there'd be a little postage stamp sized posting area.


----------



## jsmeeker

this site has always been "corporate", hasn't it? It's just under new ownership now.


----------



## timckelley

jenhudson said:


> Exactly. That's one decent meal out. If you don't get one good meal's worth of enjoyment/help/soak/umf from the site over a year, quitcher*****in and move on (or deal with the ads how you see fit).


But I can get all this enjoyment/help/soak/umf for free already without joining the club membership.


----------



## JayDog

DevdogAZ said:


> Mine's maximized, so it's as wide as it will go, and it works perfectly for me. Perhaps it has to do with each person's screen resolution. Mine's set at 1024 x 768, so yours must be set wider.


Yep... plus i don't browse in a maximized window... it's easier to click a window behind Firefox when my boss comes in my office. 

And on a widescreen monitor, I really don't want to eat up my whole monitor with one window.


----------



## sushikitten

timckelley said:


> But I can get all this enjoyment/help/soak/umf for free already without joining the club membership.


Okay, then for everyone that thinks that way, don't complain about the ads.


----------



## choccy

jsmeeker said:


> this site has always been "corporate", hasn't it? It's just under new ownership now.


No.. back in the day, users donated money to Bott to buy new hardware to run it on. Ads made enough money to keep the site running but never to make a profit. Now it's all about profit.

Since I sent Bott some $$ to help keep the site running many, many years ago.. does this mean I now own a piece of the property? (didn't think so.)


----------



## BeanMeScot

Steavis said:


> No, and that's why I just ponied up.
> 
> That, and the fact that I've been running AdBlock for quite a while now, and I decided it was time that I stop freeloading from this site.


   We need to stop talking about Stevis in the Members Only Forum.


----------



## Skittles

jenhudson said:


> Okay, then for everyone that thinks that way, don't complain about the ads.


So out of curiosity, who can complain about the ads?


----------



## DVDerek

jenhudson said:


> Okay, then for everyone that thinks that way, don't complain about the ads.


This is akin to, "If you don't like this country, why don't you just leave."


----------



## eddyj

Skittles said:


> So out of curiosity, who can complain about the ads?


Only club members, of course. And I have no complaints!


----------



## Finnstang

DevdogAZ said:


> I looked into that, but couldn't find anywhere to Import RIP. I looked at the bottom of Tools and only see Options and didn't see anything in any of those areas that had anything do do with Import or RIP.


Did you install the RIP add on that was posted just before choccy's first attachment (and quoted in that post)?


----------



## dswallow

macquariumguy said:


> This is a shrunk version of what I see on a 1280 wide monitor with the browser widow stretched almost full width. Note the horizontal scroll bar.


It must be related to how the page is broken up to insert the ads because it doesn't look like that for me, as a TCF member. Before the forum software upgrade it did do that, however.


----------



## choccy

Skittles said:


> So out of curiosity, who can complain about the ads?


I've yet to get over the irony of Jen Hudson telling anyone they can't complain about something.


----------



## jsmeeker

choccy said:


> No.. back in the day, users donated money to Bott to buy new hardware to run it on. Ads made enough money to keep the site running but never to make a profit. Now it's all about profit.
> 
> Since I sent Bott some $$ to help keep the site running many, many years ago.. does this mean I now own a piece of the property? (didn't think so.)


I was around for that, but even then, weren't there ads and wasn't the site always run by David as a for profit venture? (even if he wasn't successful at it at first)


----------



## dswallow

choccy said:


> No.. back in the day, users donated money to Bott to buy new hardware to run it on. Ads made enough money to keep the site running but never to make a profit. Now it's all about profit.
> 
> Since I sent Bott some $$ to help keep the site running many, many years ago.. does this mean I now own a piece of the property? (didn't think so.)


It's never not been about profit, no matter what anyone says. And anyone who claims this site wasn't bringing in enough revenue from ads to pay for itself and then some, and then some more, is just guilty of Hollywood accounting practices.


----------



## choccy

jsmeeker said:


> I was around for that, but even then, weren't there ads and wasn't the site always run by David as a for profit venture? (even if he wasn't successful at it at first)


There were some small ads, and if there was any profit made, then good for him. No-one minded because of all the time and effort he put in to keeping the place up and running.


----------



## BeanMeScot

eddyj said:


> Only club members, of course. And I have no complaints!


No complaints here...


----------



## edhara

I didn't even know there were ads.


----------



## jsmeeker

choccy said:


> There were some small ads, and if there was any profit made, then good for him. No-one minded because of all the time and effort he put in to keeping the place up and running.


yeah, I know. I don't have a problem with that. I just don't understand why people say that it's corporate now when really, it always has been. The amount of the profit matters not to me. It's all the same from that regard.


----------



## bentleyml

jsmeeker said:


> yeah, I know. I don't have a problem with that. I just don't understand why people say that it's corporate now when really, it always has been. The amount of the profit matters not to me. It's all the same from that regard.


I'm guessing because it used to be owned by just Bott and now it's owned by a company or so is my understanding.


----------



## GrondramB

jsmeeker said:


> I was around for that, but even then, weren't there ads and wasn't the site always run by David as a for profit venture? (even if he wasn't successful at it at first)


You should ask Otto about the very beginning.

But ads are not inherantly bad. Look at all the time and money the HH folks spend on electronics and how places like 9th Tee benefited from advertising here.

Relevant ads that didn't screw up the page would have been welcome on my part.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Finnstang said:


> Did you install the RIP add on that was posted just before choccy's first attachment (and quoted in that post)?


That's my point. I downloaded it and changed the extension from .txt to .rip, but I don't know where I'm supposed to upload it. There's not Import RIP option anywhere that I can find.


----------



## GrondramB

jenhudson said:


> Exactly. That's one decent meal out. If you don't get one good meal's worth of enjoyment/help/soak/umf from the site over a year, quitcher*****in and move on (or deal with the ads how you see fit).


Its principle. Under other circumstances I would be happy to support the site financially. This is the only board I visit even semi-regularly that I don't support financially.


----------



## GrondramB

edhara said:


> I didn't even know there were ads.


Did you notice an empty column on the right?


----------



## DevdogAZ

GrondramB said:


> Did you notice an empty column on the right?


He's a Member, so he wouldn't have ads or an empty column.


----------



## bentleyml

GrondramB said:


> Did you notice an empty column on the right?


He's a TC Club member and doesn't see the ads or the column.


----------



## Finnstang

DevdogAZ said:


> That's my point. I downloaded it and changed the extension from .txt to .rip, but I don't know where I'm supposed to upload it. There's not Import RIP option anywhere that I can find.


I know that, but did you install this?


----------



## BeanMeScot

DevdogAZ said:


> He's a Member, so he wouldn't have ads or an empty column.


Yeah. The pages look just like normal to me.


----------



## Enrique

DevdogAZ said:


> That's my point. I downloaded it and changed the extension from .txt to .rip, but I don't know where I'm supposed to upload it. There's not Import RIP option anywhere that I can find.


Did you look under Tools in Firefox?(RIP options)


----------



## timckelley

By unmaximizing my browser window, and sizing the width of the window just right, I don't see a blank column or ads. Just the posts.


----------



## GrondramB

bentleyml said:


> He's a TC Club member and doesn't see the ads or the column.


Aha.


----------



## CatBurger00

Let me just say that this ownership appears much more customer-service oriented than I've seen before. Granted, I'm a club member, so I don't see the ads, but I must say that if it takes some advertising to the hundreds of thousands of non-members to financially support the site and keep the current ownership and attitude about listening to the membership and being communicative, I don't think that's terribly unreasonable. (That was a long sentence)

I just thought that was worth mentioning. There has been a lot of complaining about features being changed or removed and very little positive feedback about how receptive and pro-active the new ownership is being.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Finnstang said:


> I know that, but did you install this?





Enrique said:


> Did you look under Tools in Firefox?(RIP options)


I don't know how to install it. There is no RIP Options under Tools in Firefox. I have version 2.0.0.6. Should I have something newer? It's set to automatically find and install updates, so if there is something newer, shouldn't I have it? I don't even see a place to force a manual update.


----------



## sushikitten

choccy said:


> I've yet to get over the irony of Jen Hudson telling anyone they can't complain about something.


Good point. Complain away, and I will tell you to quit complaining and do something about it. 



CatBurger00 said:


> Let me just say that this ownership appears much more customer-service oriented than I've seen before. I'm a club member, so I don't see the ads, but I must say that if it takes some ads to keep the current ownership and attitude about listening to the membership and being communicative, I'm all for it. :up:


Well said.


----------



## scubagal

ads. board sold to a corporation. secret member only forums. 

WOW. I learned a lot today.


----------



## DevdogAZ

scubagal said:


> ads. board sold to a corporation. secret member only forums.
> 
> WOW. I learned a lot today.


Welcome. How YOU doin'?


----------



## jsmeeker

bentleyml said:


> I'm guessing because it used to be owned by just Bott and now it's owned by a company or so is my understanding.


meh... Both are distinct, legal entities. I don't see a difference. That really doesn't matter.

And was it really owned directly by David Bott or was it owned by a company that happened to be owned/run by a company?

I'd love to see Otto around again...

Again, I'm not so miffed aobut ads, as they have always been here as long as I have (to the best of my hazy memory). My issue is how it squishes the viewable area for the actual posts.


----------



## MickeS

scubagal said:


> ads. board sold to a corporation. secret member only forums.
> 
> WOW. I learned a lot today.


I hope you learned that you need to click on the stickies more often.


----------



## faerie

jenhudson said:


> Good point. Complain away, and I will tell you to quit complaining and do something about it.


I did. I blocked em!


----------



## bentleyml

All I know is personally I can not afford the $30 a year and more and more it seems like I'm being told I'm just not wanted here if I can't pay or just to keep my mouth shut because I am not paying.


----------



## scubagal

MickeS said:


> I hope you learned that you need to click on the stickies more often.


eh. This thread was equally as informative. and I assume, far more entertaining...


----------



## choccy

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't know how to install it. There is no RIP Options under Tools in Firefox. I have version 2.0.0.6. Should I have something newer? It's set to automatically find and install updates, so if there is something newer, shouldn't I have it? I don't even see a place to force a manual update.


Go to http://rip.mozdev.org/ and click where it says "Click here to install RIP version 1.0.6.3". Follow the prompts, allow the site to download software, and restart your browser. Then you'll have RIP Options at the bottom of your Tools menu.


----------



## Jon J

jsmeeker said:


> I'd love to see Otto around again...


Once upon a time he could be found in Memphis...possibly with a beer in one hand and a BBQ sammich in the other.


----------



## Marco

scubagal said:


> eh. This thread was equally as informative. and I assume, far more entertaining...


And interestingly enough, still unlocked, which might not have been true under the old regime.

Still goin' with Adblock, tho ...


----------



## JoeyJoJo

Get a mac!! Er, I mean, I don't see any ads


----------



## GrondramB

Jon J said:


> Once upon a time he could be found in Memphis...possibly with a beer in one hand and a BBQ sammich in the other.


And that's who I emailed when I needed to know where to stay and party in Savannah Beach. He's a great guy.


----------



## Langree

bentleyml said:


> All I know is personally I can not afford the $30 a year and* more and more it seems like I'm being told I'm just not wanted here if I can't pay or just to keep my mouth shut because I am not paying*.


I understand how you might feel that, but that is your perception, not anyone's intention.

The ads are likely here to stay, and although they are adjusting a lot of things based on our suggestions, some things, no matter how much paying or non paying ask will not be done or undone.


----------



## jsmeeker

Marco said:


> And interestingly enough, still unlocked, which might not have been true under the old regime.
> 
> Still goin' with Adblock, tho ...


ehh.. I'm just surprised it hasn't been moved to feedback, or rolled into the exisiting thread there. That's most likely what would have happened before.

Edit to add: Now there are TWO ways to be smug about the "ads? what ads??" First it was just reminding people they had a TiVo. Now people will remind us that they are in the TC club.


----------



## CatBurger00

jsmeeker said:


> ehh.. I'm just surprised it hasn't been moved to feedback, or rolled into the exisiting thread there. That's most likely what would have happened before.


Or the thread could have been deleted and the OP banned. It all depends...


----------



## jsmeeker

CatBurger00 said:


> Or the thread could have been deleted and the OP banned. It all depends...


In this case?

Locked? Very possible. Deleted? maybe. ban the poster? seems unlikely


----------



## edhara

JoeyJoJo said:


> Get a mac!! Er, I mean, I don't see any ads




****ing mac people.


----------



## sushikitten

bentleyml said:


> All I know is personally I can not afford the $30 a year and more and more it seems like I'm being told I'm just not wanted here if I can't pay or just to keep my mouth shut because I am not paying.


That's not it at all. You are welcome here, just as everyone else is. If you can't afford the $30, there are other free options which have been discussed all along.


----------



## choccy

CatBurger00 said:


> Or the thread could have been deleted and the OP banned. It all depends...


I'm surprised I'm still here for suggesting, and then posting, a viable workaround to the ads


----------



## Boot

CatBurger00 said:


> Let me just say that this ownership appears much more customer-service oriented than I've seen before. Granted, I'm a club member, so I don't see the ads, but I must say that if it takes some advertising to the hundreds of thousands of non-members to financially support the site and keep the current ownership and attitude about listening to the membership and being communicative, I don't think that's terribly unreasonable. (That was a long sentence)
> 
> I just thought that was worth mentioning. There has been a lot of complaining about features being changed or removed and very little positive feedback about how receptive and pro-active the new ownership is being.


+1


----------



## nirisahn

CatBurger00 said:


> Let me just say that this ownership appears much more customer-service oriented than I've seen before. Granted, I'm a club member, so I don't see the ads, but I must say that if it takes some advertising to the hundreds of thousands of non-members to financially support the site and keep the current ownership and attitude about listening to the membership and being communicative, I don't think that's terribly unreasonable. (That was a long sentence)
> 
> I just thought that was worth mentioning. There has been a lot of complaining about features being changed or removed and very little positive feedback about how receptive and pro-active the new ownership is being.


+1. I, for one, don't mind the ads. If the upshot is that the pages load much much faster, and the people who maintain the website listen when we say we'd like certain features (like bringing back the black dots for threads you've posted to), and they keep responding as quickly as they have to stuff we say, I say more power to 'em. Keep the ads if it means a better run site. Right now they don't take up too much screen, and as someone else said, make narrower columns for reading. It's easier to scan across a shorter column than a long line anyway. That's why newspapers and magazines print in narrow columns. So far I'm very pleased with the new management. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Marco

choccy said:


> I'm surprised I'm still here for suggesting, and then posting, a viable workaround to the ads


Please take off the tinfoil hat, sir. We're still trying to get a fix on your position.


----------



## CatBurger00

jsmeeker said:


> In this case?
> 
> Locked? Very possible. Deleted? maybe. ban the poster? seems unlikely


You're really trying to apply consistency?

There have already been quite a few threads on the recent changes that were moved out of HH to the appropriate forum/thread. Who knows when the "you should have known better" rule would have started being applied?


----------



## faerie

We've been moved!


----------



## eddyj

scubagal said:


> ads. board sold to a corporation. secret member only forums.
> 
> WOW. I learned a lot today.


Hey! Long time no see! You have been gone longer than I thought, if you did now know about the member only stuff. That started last January!


----------



## jsmeeker

CatBurger00 said:


> You're really trying to apply consistency?
> 
> There have already been quite a few threads on the recent changes that were moved out of HH to the appropriate forum/thread. Who knows when the "you should have known better" rule would have started being applied?


I expect threads like this to get moved. That's a given.


----------



## scubagal

eddyj said:


> Hey! Long time no see! You have been gone longer than I thought, if you did now know about the member only stuff. That started last January!


I have been here and there.. I have seen the "TC Member" logo thingy for awhile, but never bothered to find out what it means, I just assumed I wasn't part of the cool kids 

Now I actually know what it means... See. I don't need to read the stickies! It only took 11 months before it was answered for me!


----------



## Marco

jsmeeker said:


> ehh.. I'm just surprised it hasn't been moved to feedback


Under 7 minutes.
What, is there some kind of automatic keyword notification to the Mods via Blackberry, or something?


----------



## Mikkel_Knight

macquariumguy said:


> I've never been one to block ads, but I am definitely reconsidering. This implementation is one of the most obnoxious I've ever seen.


that's where I'm at Mac...


----------



## mrmike

Marco said:


> Under 7 minutes.
> What, is there some kind of automatic keyword notification to the Mods via Blackberry, or something?


And the spammer for sale messages last hours. Hmmmm.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight

Skittles said:


> So out of curiosity, who can complain about the ads?


Apparently nobody - unless you're already a club member, in which case, there's nothing to complain about because there's no ads...


----------



## Mikkel_Knight

scubagal said:


> ads. board sold to a corporation. secret member only forums.
> 
> WOW. I learned a lot today.


Hey Scubagal! Welcome back!


----------



## JYoung

I'm sorry but the side ads in the threads are extremely annoying because of the formatting issues.
I'm ok with them on the index pages but I think that they should be removed from the actual threads.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight

Jon J said:


> Once upon a time he could be found in Memphis...a beer in one hand and possibly with a BBQ sammich in the other.


you made an error in your post Jon - I was kind enough to fix it for ya


----------



## jradford

choccy said:


> I'm surprised I'm still here for suggesting, and then posting, a viable workaround to the ads


Works like a champ.:up:


----------



## choccy

jradford said:


> Works like a champ.:up:


Stopped working for me.. I had to re-RIP the blank spaces.

I updated my RIP file to fix it again.


----------



## scooterboy

choccy said:


> Stopped working for me.. I had to re-RIP the blank spaces.
> 
> I updated my RIP file to fix it again.


It stopped working for me, too. But your new file's not working for me either.


----------



## choccy

Just updated it again.. if it breaks, try re-downloading it


----------



## Enrique

choccy said:


> Just updated it again.. if it breaks, try re-downloading it


I did, still the same thing.


----------



## kdmorse

From the other thread, try adding the following element block to Adblock Pro. Still works for me, eliminates the ad bar, and unscrunches the view back to normal.

tivocommunity.com#TD(width=193)(valign=top)

Obviously, if they fiddle with the ads, it will break the element block.

-Ken


----------



## choccy

Enrique said:


> I did, still the same thing.


It's been updated a couple times.. it's working for me *right now*, so.. give it another try?

The current version has 7 XPaths in it.


----------



## Enrique

choccy said:


> It's been updated a couple times.. it's working for me *right now*, so.. give it another try?
> 
> The current version has 7 XPaths in it.


Thanks.:up::up:


----------



## jradford

choccy said:


> It's been updated a couple times.. it's working for me *right now*, so.. give it another try?
> 
> The current version has 7 XPaths in it.


I only see 6, am I clicking the wrong link?


----------



## TreborPugly

DevdogAZ said:


> Mine's maximized, so it's as wide as it will go, and it works perfectly for me. Perhaps it has to do with each person's screen resolution. Mine's set at 1024 x 768, so yours must be set wider.


Please do not do this in all threads - it makes the thread wider, and I have to scroll left and right to read the thread. It is an imposition on everyone else - if you want to do something to not see the ads, do something that only affects you please.


----------



## choccy

jradford said:


> I only see 6, am I clicking the wrong link?


Hmm.. the file has 6 but I have 7 defined in my RIP. It's produced directly from the Export option, so, dunno why the disparity.

I just deleted my config and did an import.. but it broke. RIP isn't exporting everything properly.. I'll try again.


----------



## choccy

OK, I re-did it from scratch.. and now it's just 1 line since I removed the other previous RIPs that are no longer needed...

Save this to 'tcf.rip' and import it...



Code:


<Config version="1.0">
        <Page name="tivocommunity.com" url="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/*" enabled="true">
                <XPath comment="">/html/body/div[5]/div/div/table[4]/tbody/tr/td[2]</XPath>
        </Page>
</Config>

Or download it from here.

This only removes the very annoying format busting right-side ads. It's up to you if you want to use other methods to block any other ads, or to not block them at all.


----------



## dswallow

In all fairness it'd probably be better to create something that might relocate the containing the advertising banners to an area below the entire page.


----------



## choccy

dswallow said:


> In all fairness it'd probably be better to create something that might relocate the containing the advertising banners to an area below the entire page.


But that would put a hit on the ad server without the user actually 'seeing' the ad.. wouldn't that then be stealing from the people who pay to have their ads viewed?


----------



## DVDerek

Yowza... I'm on Safari now where I don't have anything like AdBlock. My Macbook also has less screen real estate than my 24" monitor at work. This is complete crap. In fact, if technology didn't exist to remedy this and the choice became "Pay $30 or deal with these crappy, animated ads" I don't think I'd be alone in moving right along...

Yay Technology.


----------



## Philly Bill

I don't even notice the ads. Really. There were already a lot of ads on the forum... now there are a few more. Doesn't bother me in the least.


----------



## dslunceford

Philly Bill said:


> I don't even notice the ads. Really. There were already a lot of ads on the forum... now there are a few more. Doesn't bother me in the least.


Extra ads don't bother me either, it's the formatting/squishing of the thread content. I seriously think I'd prefer something taking up horizontal space in the actual thread itself (every x replies or so...)


----------



## scooterboy

Thanks, choccy. Cutting and pasting that last bit worked (downloading it still didn't).


----------



## TiVo'Brien

Day two and they're still annoying me. It seems worse today. 

Blurgh.......


----------



## Finnstang

choccy said:


> OK, I re-did it from scratch.. and now it's just 1 line since I removed the other previous RIPs that are no longer needed...
> 
> Save this to 'tcf.rip' and import it...
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <Config version="1.0">
> <Page name="tivocommunity.com" url="http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/*" enabled="true">
> <XPath comment="">/html/body/div[5]/div/div/table[4]/tbody/tr/td[2]</XPath>
> </Page>
> </Config>
> 
> Or download it from here.
> 
> This only removes the very annoying format busting right-side ads. It's up to you if you want to use other methods to block any other ads, or to not block them at all.


It was working for me yesterday, but they are back today.


----------



## choccy

Hmm, still working for me with the 1 line RIP file.


----------



## Finnstang

choccy said:


> Hmm, still working for me with the 1 line RIP file.


I'm just stupid...I removed the old one and imported the one liner, but for some reason it didn't import.  I just looked and saw I didn't have a TCF listing and reimported it and it is fine.


----------



## ozzman73

It happened to me too..but now it works...thanks Choccy


----------



## astrohip

The ads are no biggie to me. Lots of sites (most?) have 'em. Something has to pay the bills. I've used AdBlock+ for a long time, and usually don't even realize there are ads until someone mentions one. And if one pops up, I AdBlock it to the hades of ads. The sites that stick 'em in the middle of posts? Yucch. Far more obtrusive than what we have here.

I didn't mind the blank column created on this site; on my wide-screen monitor, it actually made the posts easier to read when they were narrower. I also decided to join the TC club, or whatever secret name it's called. This is by far my most active forum site. I read it daily, love the TV Talk section, and get & give feedback/help on my TiVos all the time. So why not send 'em $30 and support it? I realize not everyone can afford it, or even wants to, but for me, it's an inconsequential sum compared to the enjoyment I get. As someone said, it's one decent meal. And this site feeds me daily! :up:

I actually miss the blank column; now the posts are too wide again .

And can we get more smilies? For $30, shouldn't we have access to hundreds of TC Club Members Only smilies?


----------



## buckeyenut

Honestly, the ads don't bother me at all. It is what it is and if it bugs ya', don't visit the forum, or find an ad-blocker.


----------



## timckelley

On the one hand, the ads take up what many people are terming "real estate". But on the other hand, how much real estate do you really need to read a post anyway? The mouse wheel makes it easy to scroll the extra vertical space that results.


----------



## jwjody

choccy said:


> No ads.. just lots of wasted space to the right of the browser now.


I wouldn't mind the ads if they weren't on the left. Now everything is scrunched up.

I thought of going this route but it doesn't solve the issue of my screen being bunched up.

If they were above or below I wouldn't mind. I don't post as much as I use to but I do come here daily but I've been coming here less and less since the ads on the left appeared.

J


----------



## choccy

Ads on the left?

BTW, we fixed the problem of wasted space on the right


----------



## JayDog

choccy said:


> Ads on the left?


He must've been turned away from his monitor when he typed that.


----------



## jwjody

Left?? I typed left?? oops.

J


----------



## GrondramB

I have a question... and I expect to get jumped on - don't feel bad if you feel the urge.

But what would y'all think about voluntarily refraining from posting specific methods to disable the ads here.

My thinking is that regulars can talk through other channels but it would be good for the site to have the revenue from casual visitors?

I'm not talking any kind of enforced censorship but the community agreeing to collectively do something to help TCF and frankly to help the new owners. It would help us in the long run.

Does anybody agree?


----------



## sushikitten

Agree. Enough has been said already.


----------



## JayDog

Wait... hack talk is not allowed in this forum?


----------



## busyba

Now that I know how to do it, I'm fine with not letting anybody else know.


----------



## choccy

GrondramB said:


> I have a question... and I expect to get jumped on - don't feel bad if you feel the urge.
> 
> But what would y'all think about voluntarily refraining from posting specific methods to disable the ads here.
> 
> My thinking is that regulars can talk through other channels but it would be good for the site to have the revenue from casual visitors?
> 
> I'm not talking any kind of enforced censorship but the community agreeing to collectively do something to help TCF and frankly to help the new owners. It would help us in the long run.
> 
> Does anybody agree?


Nope - information wants to be FREE!



jenhudson said:


> Agree. Enough has been said already.


Says the club memeber who doesn't even see the ads.


----------



## GrondramB

choccy said:


> Nope - information wants to be FREE!
> 
> .


It does. But self interest is important too. Wouldn't it be nice for the site to have a nice steady revenue that didn't bother us.

As is, the regulars can adapt and never even notice the ads if they choose. But if these scripts are given to the masses the owners will have to adapt with new and perhaps more intrusive advertising. For example they could feel they have to limit browsing by people with certain plugins.

We have a chance for a friendly win/win.


----------



## timckelley

So the proposal is that we regulars conspire to keep the newbies in the dark.


----------



## busyba

Insiders RULE!


----------



## timckelley

To complete this plot we need the mods to purge all secret recipe directions from these threads.  If we regulars have a need to consult the classified info, we can always PM choccy.


----------



## GrondramB

timckelley said:


> To complete this plot we need the mods to purge all secret recipe directions from these threads.  If we regulars have a need to consult the classified info, we can always PM choccy.


That would have been a lot easier if this thread had not been moved out of the Happy Hour. Now its in the google archive.


----------



## kdmorse

GrondramB said:


> But if these scripts are given to the masses the owners will have to adapt with new and perhaps more intrusive advertising.


I think you're drastically overestimating the number of people involved.

Anyone already using AdBlock (or similar) isn't seeing ads anyway. That's just a fact of web life, and not really the point. (Or at least, let's not completely derail the thread discussing the idea of ad blocking in general).

So - this leaves us with a large empty bar of wasted space on the right. A big empty hole, squishing our thread views for no good reason. It is this that we (or at least I) eliminate. So for these people, the 'solutions' being mentioned here deprive noone of revenue. They just return the thread views to their former size.

As such, the only net effect on the ad views or potential revenue will be from those people who:
A) Aren't the sort to use adblock to begin with.
B) Feel inclined to jump through hoops just for one ad bar on one forum
C) Read this thread.

While those people exist, I think the number of folks who fall into category A and B at the same time (setting aside C) is extremely proportionally small.

As long as we're not obnoxious about it (putting adblock code in our sigs, setting up custom adblock+ filter lists for people to subscribe to, etc), I don't see it having a real impact at all.

-Ken


----------



## GrondramB

timckelley said:


> So the proposal is that we regulars conspire to keep the newbies in the dark.


Yeah I feel a small twinge of guilt.

But I prefer to think it as a two tier system. After someone has been around a while, they may well seek out ways to configure the site to their liking but if we go out of our way to sabotage this revenue model there will be a new model that will effect casual viewers too.

Either way casual viewers will see ads. The question is whether we want to work together to keep this one, that we can live with, viable or whether we want to kill it and force the owners hand. Besides, its been a long time since we all worked on something together. It felt good to buy that server for the site long ago.


----------



## GrondramB

kdmorse said:


> I think you're drastically overestimating the number of people involved.
> 
> Anyone already using AdBlock (or similar) isn't seeing ads anyway. That's just a fact of web life, and not really the point. (Or at least, let's not completely derail the thread discussing the idea of ad blocking in general).


That's true but only 20% of folks even use Firefox and only a subset use any plugins and fewer use Adblock. That's a small impact. If thread on how to block the ads and reconfigure the layout continue the impact will grow and the owners may feel a need to react.



> As long as we're not obnoxious about it (putting adblock code in our sigs, setting up custom adblock+ filter lists for people to subscribe to, etc), I don't see it having a real impact at all.
> 
> -Ken


Maybe you're right. I suspect there will be an impact.

But assuming you are right and the practical effect is small, how big of an effort would take for us to refrain from promoting page reconfiguration at all?

Remember how much better we got treated by Tivo when we made it clear we respected their revenue and would not help new comers get Tivo service without paying? It set a precedent for cooperation.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight

jenhudson said:


> Agree. Enough has been said already.





choccy said:


> Says the club memeber who doesn't even see the ads.


Yeah - I thought that was pretty amusing too... hehe


----------



## choccy

GrondramB said:


> That's true but only 20% of folks even use Firefox and only a subset use any plugins and fewer use Adblock.


It's more like 35% use Firefox across the entire net 



> Remember how much better we got treated by Tivo when we made it clear we respected their revenue and would not help new comers get Tivo service without paying? It set a precedent for cooperation.


I also remember tivo doing things that bettered themselves as a corporation at the expense of all their users, including their early adopters. Not that there's anything wrong with them making a profit, but it's far from utopia just because we didn't hack service (here)


----------



## GrondramB

choccy said:


> It's more like 35% use Firefox across the entire net


Is it now? That's great.



> I also remember tivo doing things that bettered themselves as a corporation at the expense of all their users, including their early adopters. Not that there's anything wrong with them making a profit, but it's far from utopia just because we didn't hack service (here)


Utopia? No way. I'm talking self interest. {Agreement about Tivo corporate deleted to avoid thread drift}

My premise of the community cooperating on this issue to benefit the forum is based on the assumption that as a for profit company, Capable will act in their best interests. If we deliberately sabotage their revenue model then any rational for profit entity would react. Even if we "win" the ensuing conflict the best we get is what we have now, where any regular can manage his page layout.

Not to mention, they appear to basically be nice folks who really responded to requests during the upgrade and they didn't over react to all the *****ing. If we are gonna hang out here and they are gonna own the place why would we be the ones to make it a hostile relationship?


----------



## GrondramB

I'd add that you can see good intent on Capable's part that they have not intervened in this discussion or deleted the scripts. You can see a very encouraging change in management outlook. 

This would be so much better if we voluntarily decide to not post or make a big deal of how to avoid the ads here. 

Capable could also help if and when a community member does decide to post about how to avoid the ads. This will almost certainly happen in the Happy Hour which is members only. If y'all could ask the mods to not move those threads out of the Happy Hour, that would prevent ad avoidance threads from being cataloged so heavily by the search engines. The rest of us could help by letting those threads die instead of bumping them.


----------



## boywaja

choccy said:


> It's more like 35% use Firefox across the entire net


what's your source?

http://www.onestat.com/HTML/aboutus_pressbox53-firefox-mozilla-browser-market-share.html


> OneStat.com ( www.onestat.com ), the number one provider of real-time web analytics, today reported that the global usage share of Mozilla's browsers is 12.72 percent


----------



## GrondramB

You can see the problem caused when mods moved this out of HH. Its already creeping up on Google. If this keeps up it won't take as much of a specific search to find the scripts.


----------



## DVDerek

You honestly think anyone will be so bothered by the ads on this particular site that they will be driven over the edge to ad-blocking and perform a google search on how to block ads on TCF? 

I think most of the folks who want to know how to block ads are also smart enough to figure it out with a little experimentation.


----------



## GrondramB

DVDerek said:


> I think most of the folks who want to know how to block ads are also smart enough to figure it out with a little experimentation.


I'd be really disappointed to find out that our regulars cannot find or write the right script to reformat the page. So that's all the more reason for us not to publicize those scripts here.


----------



## choccy

boywaja said:


> what's your source?


w3schools.com has Firefox at 36% right now. Of course, that's only based on their own web logs. It's also common knowledge that figures for IE are always going to be inflated because spammers, hackers and robots in general, of which there is much traffic across the entire 'net, typically pretend to be IE to give them the best chance of accessing sites.


----------

